# McNab stinks



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow.....6 for 17 for 39 Yds????? uke:

This game could have been a win.Could be a short experiment before Ponder takes over if this is the best he can do.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Jumping off the bandwagon already Ken? :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Where did I say that I wasn't a Vikes supporter?Doesn't matter what their record is....I'll always be a Vikes supporter....unless they leave Minnesota.

Not sure if it was all McNabbs fault after seeing the stats.Poor play calling and a somewhat leaky offensive line.The running game was supposed to open up the passing game....gained around 150 yds.....so where was the passing game.To predictable....2 runs.... pass on 3rd down....punt on 4th down.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't forget sloppy coaching and play=3 successive offsides that ran them out of time.Disgusting,heck you wouldn't see that in High School football. :eyeroll:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Vikes look like the team to beat for 55 minutes. Too bad the game is 60 minutes long! uke:

They are way too conservative in the second half. Defense looks pretty porous too, especially up the middle. Hopefully getting Kevin Williams back will help some. If he's over his foot problems! :eyeroll:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Whom ever is calling plays for the offense should be fired, or shot! They pay AP to play the whole game, why only use him for one half each week? The D was good, but when the O can't stay on the field it takes a lot out of them. D played tough when the O was playing well.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

All they need is Ken W to get well and take over as coach.  Maybe start Ponder as well.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:rollin:

Heck,I have trouble walking to the mailbox 50 yds away.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Couple more losses and they may as well start playing Ponder. He won't learn much from McNabb! Except how to lose anyway. :eyeroll:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Good times!!!! :lol:


----------

